# [SOLVED] Clean install, then BSOD: A clock interrupt.... 0x101



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*"A clock interrupt was not received by a secondary processor"*

I find it strange that after a clean install, I ended up with a BSOD. I only begun installing Trucrypt, Acronis True Image Home, and very little else. As it happened, I was making a usual file transfer (from a backup mounted as a drive), and coping a encrypted partition over. Then that happened.

I've had multiple BSOD's before, which is why I made the backup and started fresh again. But now would it be fair to say that the CPU is to blame? Or quite simply a lack of updates.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Clean install, then BSOD: A clock interrupt....*

Hi - 

"A clock interrupt was not received by a secondary processor" = bugcheck *0x101* - CPU hang.

Info on *0x101* = http://www.sevenforums.com/crash-lo..._watchdog_timeout-troubleshtg.html#post567135

Likely hardware failure, but you can try - 

Driver Verifier - Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related)

Driver Verifier needs to run 24 hours minimum or until it BSODs your system, whichever is less. Then . . .

Provide full system info - Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Clean install, then BSOD: A clock interrupt....*

Let's begin with the driver verifier:

It didn't take long to trigger a BSOD, once I ran Acronis. Note how the dates are way off. I just fixed that. I could be blaming Acronis, since snapman.sys is a Acronis snapshot system driver file.


Windows 7 (64-bit, clean install)
Retail type install. Clean image, with key from MSDN.
Age of system: Three years perhaps, with new install lately.
Hardware: Details on my profile.
System Manufacturer: Custom.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Clean install, then BSOD: A clock interrupt....*

Following my BSOD's at this rate:
dxgkrnl.sys
fltmgr.sys
Forgot it, ends with .dll
SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION

I'm getting one hell of a list. Attached is minidumps referring to the first two. As for your information gathering app, I'll get there when it stops crashing on me.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Clean install, then BSOD: A clock interrupt....*

Hi - 

The Driver Verifier did flag Acronis. Uninstall it if not done already.

Why did the system time change? 2 of the BSODs had January 2008 timestamps. The most recent = June 2011.

One of the three dumps was bugcheck *0x101*; another listed simply "hardware" as the probable cause.

Run Prime95 - https://www.techsupportforum.com/posts/2886255/

Run memtest86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html

Run HDD diags - 
- http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html
- http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html
- Drive diagnostic utilities compendium - TechSpot OpenBoards

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\061211-28984-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sat Jun 11 08:59:31.971 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:06.501
Probably caused by : hardware ( nt!ViFilterReleaseRemoveLockAndWait+2 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_IP_MISALIGNED
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff800`02d39192 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = F7
BiosReleaseDate = 07/18/2008
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = P35-S3
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011108-28891-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Thu Jan 10 07:19:45.332 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:27.862
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for snapman.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for snapman.sys
Probably caused by : snapman.sys ( snapman+21168 )
DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  TrueImage.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_f6_VRF_snapman+21168
Bugcheck code 000000C4
Arguments 00000000`000000f6 00000000`000003d0 fffffa80`042deb30 fffff880`01c21168
BiosVersion = F7
BiosReleaseDate = 07/18/2008
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = P35-S3
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011008-23774-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Jan  9 08:15:53.202 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:31:23.919
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_2_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
Bugcheck code 00000101
Arguments 00000000`00000061 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009e6180 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = F7
BiosReleaseDate = 07/18/2008
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = P35-S3
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Clean install, then BSOD: A clock interrupt....*

You are skipping past my post a little too quickly. Notice how I mentioned that the date was off, and I fixed that. How that happened to begin with is beyond me.

It isn't the RAM, that has tested out flawlessly. Not the hard drives either, because although I suspected that at first, testing has proven otherwise. Believe me, I would like to blame the hard drive if I could. So I have put the hard drive out of the picture.
The GPU temperature isn't unreasonably high, nor is the CPU which is at 20 degrees or so. I should probably mention that I have recently installed a new 750W PSU (the latest upgrade, suggested from the sticky), and also the CPU cooler (Corsair H70 watercooling kit).

Looking back on when these issues starting happening, it happened when I first installed the CPU cooler. I don't regret getting a new PSU (having all that extra power and cables is awesome), but I think I will consider ripping my computer apart (not literally) to check all connections. The only thing I wasn't 100% on was the single/doubt pin connectors, the type that handles the activity light and power switch at the front of the case and more. I also pulled the CPU out itself for cleaning, so I will have to have a look and double check that as well.

Despite recommendations, I am yet to do any CPU/GPU stress testing. I'll have to give Prime95 a shot. If I haven't said I have done it, I probably haven't.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Clean install, then BSOD: A clock interrupt....*

With Prime95, I gave it a shot which succeeded without any errors, however it was short, and eventually led to another BSOD when I was checking it out.

Today however, this:
MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION

No further minidumps appeared in its folder.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Clean install, then BSOD: A clock interrupt....*



Jay_JWLH said:


> It didn't take long to trigger a BSOD, once I ran Acronis. Note how the dates are way off. I just fixed that.


Hi - 

I was asking how you fixed the time. I've seen dumps before where the time was off - usually due to CMOS battery or non-Genuine Windows (does not imply cracked Windows).

There is nothing special about the date the system reverted to - Jan 8, 2008, that I know of. I've seen the default date Dec 31, 1969, in dumps before.

No memory dumps from a system that can create them usually means that the system shut down so fast due to catastophic hardware failure, Windows did not have time to create the dump.

The 2 errors mentioned - 

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT = bugcheck *0x1a*

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION = bugcheck *0x3b* - the 1st parm inside parenthesis = the exception code. I think it may have been *0xc0000005* = memory access violation, given prior 0x1e bugcheck BSOD.


Jay_JWLH said:


> I'm getting one hell of a list. Attached is minidumps referring to the first two. As for your information gathering app, I'll get there when it stops crashing on me.


Run the jcgriff2 BSOD script and provide the system information requested, please. The files may yield a clue.
BSOD Posting Instructions - NT6x ​Did you install Windows 7 from a Genuine DVD or from an Acronis image/ other? 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Clean install, then BSOD: A clock interrupt....*

Yeah, Windows usually grabs the time from the BIOS doesn't it? Well I guess it didn't, and so I set it right. At least Ubuntu got it right the first time.
Oh, now that I think about it I did use the wrong key (Vista, didn't work), so I went and found the 7 key and activated it at a later time. There you go, time problem solved.

To get all this information, I have had to uncheck the restart checkbox, so the bluescreen will always halt for me. It did always reach 100%. But who knows what really happened data transfer wise.

Any attempt to do nothing leaves the system stable. Doing anything has a random chance of BSOD. Uninstalling Acronis I guarantee will lead to a BSOD and snapman.sys related error. I tried to uninstall it in Safe Mode, however Explorer, and then later Task Manager terminated themselves. Great....

The install was made from the disk image "en_windows_7_professional_x64_dvd_X15-65805.iso", using a virtual drive which I think I did through the previous install. Once you set up the clean install to run, all the files are readily copied onto the disk and later extracted/setup as the computer restarts. Saves me burning a disk. In case you are in fact wondering, it is an MSN Academic Alliance (ELMS) key, so it is legitimate.

Again, I'll try to run your script, but no guarantees of reaching the end.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Clean install, then BSOD: A clock interrupt....*

Success! :downloadi


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Clean install, then BSOD: A clock interrupt....*



Jay_JWLH said:


> Yeah, Windows usually grabs the time from the BIOS doesn't it? Well I guess it didn't, and so I set it right. At least Ubuntu got it right the first time.
> Oh, now that I think about it I did use the wrong key (Vista, didn't work), so I went and found the 7 key and activated it at a later time. There you go, time problem solved.


The time issue is odd and may be an indicator of either catastrophic unknown hardware failure or a bad ISO.

The Event Viewer logs show initial events with a timestamp I would expect to see in a Windows 7 installation - 2009-07-14 -

```
[FONT=lucida console]Event[[COLOR=blue]3554[/COLOR]]:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Log Name: System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Source: Service Control Manager[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Date: [COLOR=red]2009-07-14[/COLOR]T17:14:24.262[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Computer: 37L4247E29-32[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Description: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]The Cryptographic Services service entered the stopped state.[/FONT]
```
 
The next entry shows the time changing - to 2008 - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]Event[[COLOR=blue]3553[/COLOR]]:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Log Name: System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Source: EventLog[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Date: [COLOR=red]2008-01-09[/COLOR]T23:22:50.000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Computer: 37L4247E29-32[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Description: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]The NetBIOS name and DNS host name of this machine have been changed from 37L4247E29-32 to WIN-K222GHLFCQR.[/FONT]
```
The system is up for 2 days based on this 2008-01-11 entry -

```
[FONT=lucida console]Event[377]:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Log Name: Application[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Source: Microsoft-Windows-Search[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Date: [COLOR=red]2008-01-11[/COLOR]T00:21:41.000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Description: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]The content source <csc://{S-1-5-21-162999880-2058372788-1175227652-1001}/> cannot be accessed.[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Context:  Application, SystemIndex Catalog[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Details:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  The URL was already processed during this update. If you received this message [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  while processing alerts, then the alerts are redundant, or else Modify should [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  be used instead of Add.  (HRESULT : 0x80040d0d) (0x80040d0d)[/FONT]
```
 
One of the first entries with the correct date/ time - 2011-06-12 warns of low virtual memory -

```
[FONT=lucida console]Event[2046]:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Log Name: System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Source: Application Popup[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Date: [COLOR=red]2011-06-12[/COLOR]T00:22:49.000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Description: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Application popup: Windows - Virtual Memory Minimum Too Low : [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=red]Your system is low on virtual memory[/COLOR]. Windows is increasing the [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]size of your virtual memory paging file. During this process, [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]memory requests for some applications may be denied. For more information, see Help.[/FONT]
```
This appears 15 minutes later - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]Event[375]:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Log Name: Application[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Source: Microsoft-Windows-RPC-Events[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Date: [COLOR=red]2011-06-12[/COLOR] T00:23:03.823[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Description: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=purple][B]Possible Memory Leak[/B][/COLOR].  Application (C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted) [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console](PID: 1236) has passed a non-NULL pointer to RPC for an [out] parameter marked [allocate(all_nodes)].[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] [allocate(all_nodes)] parameters are always reallocated; if the original pointer contained [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] the address of valid memory, that memory will be leaked.  The call originated on the [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] interface with UUID ({3F31C91E-2545-4B7B-9311-9529E8BFFEF6}), Method number (20).  [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] User Action: Contact your application vendor for an updated version of the application.[/FONT]
```
 
Two days later, Windows Security detects a hardware change - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]Event[164]:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Log Name: Application[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Source: Microsoft-Windows-Security-SPP[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Date: [COLOR=red]2011-06-14[/COLOR]T04:45:40.000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Description: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=red]Hardware has changed from previous boot[/COLOR].[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]AppId=55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f, SkuId=e838d943-63ed-4a0b-9fb1-47152908acc9.[/FONT]
```
 

The day after installation, registry load failure entries are recorded -

```
[FONT=lucida console]Event[502]:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Log Name: Application[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Source: Microsoft-Windows-User Profiles Service[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Date: [COLOR=red]2008-01-10[/COLOR]T02:32:39.505[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Level: Error[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]User Name: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Description: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=blue]Windows cannot load classes registry file[/COLOR].[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DETAIL - The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process.[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=lucida console]Event[503]:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Log Name: Application[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Source: Microsoft-Windows-User Profiles Service[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Date: [COLOR=red]2008-01-10[/COLOR]T02:32:39.505[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Level: Error[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]User Name: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Description: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=blue]Windows was unable to load the registry[/COLOR]. This problem is often [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  caused by insufficient memory or insufficient security rights. [/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]DETAIL - The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]for C:\Users\Jason\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\\UsrClass.dat[/FONT]
```
 

Around the same time, disk controller errors - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]Event[2409]:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Log Name: System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Source: Disk[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Date: [COLOR=red]2008-01-10[/COLOR]T02:39:36.216[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Level: Error[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Computer: ICUTE[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Description: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk7\DR7.[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk4\DR1.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk2\DR2.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk2\DR3[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk4\DR4.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk4\DR5.[/FONT]
```
 




Jay_JWLH said:


> To get all this information, I have had to uncheck the restart checkbox, so the bluescreen will always halt for me. It did always reach 100%. But who knows what really happened data transfer wise.


The Event Logs show 3 BSODs, which correspond to the 3 dump files in the attachment. Usually BSOD bugchecks or information pertaining to an "unexpected shutdown" are recorded even if no dump files are produced. A plausible scenario for no-dumps may be problems with virtual memory &/or disk controllers.



Jay_JWLH said:


> Any attempt to do nothing leaves the system stable. Doing anything has a random chance of BSOD. Uninstalling Acronis I guarantee will lead to a BSOD and snapman.sys related error. I tried to uninstall it in Safe Mode, however Explorer, and then later Task Manager terminated themselves. Great....


One BSOD occurred before Acronis was installed. 



Jay_JWLH said:


> The install was made from the disk image "en_windows_7_professional_x64_dvd_X15-65805.iso", using a virtual drive which I think I did through the previous install. Once you set up the clean install to run, all the files are readily copied onto the disk and later extracted/setup as the computer restarts. Saves me burning a disk. In case you are in fact wondering, it is an MSN Academic Alliance (ELMS) key, so it is legitimate.
> 
> Again, I'll try to run your script, but no guarantees of reaching the end.


You can install Windows 7 via DVD or USB, but not from a virtual device drive.

Burn the ISO to DVD or USB and reinstall Windows 7.

Start your computer from a Windows 7 installation disc or USB flash drive

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Clean install, then BSOD: A clock interrupt.... 0x101*

If you believe that you can't install Windows 7 from a virtual drive, then how do you think I managed to do it. Is there any logic behind why doing it from a USB or DVD is any different, or even better than the way I happily did it?
If a clean install is done, even from within the OS, how is this different from doing a clean install from out of it?

.... anyway, may as well give a reinstall a shot.

As for hardware faults, this is all fine and dandy unless you have some way of narrowing it down to a specific piece of hardware. I don't exactly have a CPU or motherboard to spare for testing purposes. But they seem like the only things left that are of suspicion. Is there any way to test out Prime95 or equivalent program in Linux? Honestly, I haven't checked that out just yet.

As for the time, I assume the problem resolved itself after I activated Windows, and it stopped bugging me about being non-genuine. Isn't that what you pointed out earlier as well?


> I was asking how you fixed the time. I've seen dumps before where the time was off - usually due to CMOS battery or *non-Genuine Windows* (does not imply cracked Windows).


I have 4GB of RAM, and based on previous BSOD's memory management or leaks seems to be an issue of some kind. I assume it is the CPU that handles memory management from a hardware level, but if I am wrong is it the FSB (hence being the motherboard)?

Completely ignore the disk controller part. Probably not the brightest thing, detaching SATA cables without "safely remove" (ing) them first. Probably around that point I retrieved the Windows 7 image using my laptop (glad it has eSATA).

I understand that it must take quite a while to read through this information, so thanks for that. The devil is in the details.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Clean install, then BSOD: A clock interrupt.... 0x101*



Jay_JWLH said:


> If you believe that you can't install Windows 7 from a virtual drive, then how do you think I managed to do it. Is there any logic behind why doing it from a USB or DVD is any different, or even better than the way I happily did it?
> If a clean install is done, even from within the OS, how is this different from doing a clean install from out of it?


Windows 7 can tell the difference between a virtual DVD drive and a real one based on what I've read at TechNet and MSDN. (If I find the link, I'll post it).

There are some very strange entries in the logs that hardware failure alone does not make sense here to me. It's possible that the OS install was corrupted because of the virtual drive - or maybe the ISO itself. A reinstall will hopefully help tell us.



Jay_JWLH said:


> .... anyway, may as well give a reinstall a shot.


I would. Nothing to lose at this point. If anything, OS reinstall on a wiped HDD may prove beneficial as it _may_ help isolate whether software or hardware is to blame.



Jay_JWLH said:


> As for hardware faults, this is all fine and dandy unless you have some way of narrowing it down to a specific piece of hardware. I don't exactly have a CPU or motherboard to spare for testing purposes. But they seem like the only things left that are of suspicion. Is there any way to test out Prime95 or equivalent program in Linux? Honestly, I haven't checked that out just yet.


The problem (assuming hardware failure) is that the information + dumps may/ would not contain accurate information - because of the hardware failure. It's a catch-22, but memory dumps can never tell you with any degree of certainty that a specific piece of hardware is failing. Sometimes there are indications, but in general, hardware testing outside of Windows must be done or swapping of parts.



Jay_JWLH said:


> As for the time, I assume the problem resolved itself after I activated Windows, and it stopped bugging me about being non-genuine. Isn't that what you pointed out earlier as well?


I have honestly never seen anything quite like the time changes that occurred in your system before. I sit on the software side of the fence and CMOS was all I could think of at the time.

*1.* 2009-07-14
*2.* 2008-01-09
*3.* 2008-01-09
*4.* 2008-01-11
*5.* 2011-06-12


#1 = the base timestamp for Windows 7 SP0 OS drivers - Windows OS Driver Base Timestamps - BSOD Dumps - sysnative.com - MVP

It could be July 13 or 14 - depending on time zone.

You will see the July 13/14 timestamp in any Event Viewer log where retail version Windows 7 SP0 is installed. It is normal for the date to change during installation because you are prompted to set it (were you prompted..?). But it would go from #1 to #5. I don't know how/ where #2 came from. #3, #4 = 2 days went by before the time corrected.

Here are my logs from a full retail W7 x64 install on June 26, 2010.

You can see the July 14, 2009 date; the very next entry = June 26, 2010. There is no interim date - 

```
[font=lucida console]
Event[[COLOR=Blue]2011[/COLOR]]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
  Date: [COLOR=red]2009-07-14[/COLOR]T01:14:24.402
  Description: 
The kernel power manager has initiated a shutdown transition

Event[[COLOR=blue]2010[/COLOR]]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: EventLog
  Date: [COLOR=red]2010-06-26[/COLOR]T09:39:56.000
  Description: 
The NetBIOS name and DNS host name of this machine have been changed from 37L4247E29-32 to WIN-I0FGMJI96RT.
[/font]
```
The logs show the keycode was validated >5 minutes after the time change. If no keycode entered, you have 3/30 day trial w/ full retail ISO.




Jay_JWLH said:


> I have 4GB of RAM, and based on previous BSOD's memory management or leaks seems to be an issue of some kind. I assume it is the CPU that handles memory management from a hardware level, but if I am wrong is it the FSB (hence being the motherboard)?


Memory leaks occur when an app does not free allocated memory when its finished. Memory leaks are gradual; would not suck up GBs memory in a second. Windows 7 manages memory better than Vista, which did so better than XP. I don't know how FSB comes into play here.

When my HP dv7 laptop was Vista SP1 in 2008, it had a leaky IDT codec. Upon bootup, audio was ~ 55k. After 6-8 hours -- nearly 2 GB memory used by IDT codec. Soon after, the system would simply not function. A reboot was needed every ~4 hours; finally they released new codec. All has been well since - even now with Windows 7 x64 SP1.



Jay_JWLH said:


> Completely ignore the disk controller part. Probably not the brightest thing, detaching SATA cables without "safely remove" (ing) them first. Probably around that point I retrieved the Windows 7 image using my laptop (glad it has eSATA).


I did not know that -- thanks! I've seen these errors in Event Viewer logs for years and wondered if they were/ could be hardware failure or other. A topic of debate around here. Now I know... J




Jay_JWLH said:


> I understand that it must take quite a while to read through this information, so thanks for that. The devil is in the details.


After the reinstall, please run the jcgriff2 BSOD app again. We'll have old & new files to compare. You also may want to run the Driver Verifier. If it flags a driver, it will BSOD your system. The dump file should contain additional info to name the offending 3rd party driver. If D/V does not name a 3rd party driver, safe to assume hardware failure. But it won't tell us which piece of hardware, unfortunately.

Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related) 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Clean install, then BSOD: A clock interrupt.... 0x101*

A device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught. The faulty driver current on the kernel stack must be replaced with a working version. - snapman.sys

KERNEL_APC_PENDING_DURING_EXIT

An attempt was made to write to read-only memory.
*** STOP: 0x000000BE (0xFFFFF88008299600,0xE4D0000072790962,0xFFFFF88008D64FA0,0x000000000000000E)

A repeat of the last one.

--------

Well everything above could be redundant information soon enough. Because Windows kept blue screening on me too frequently and too soon (would I be crazy to suspect the PCI network card?). First I'll use an Acronis boot disk and use it to wipe the entire disk with 0's (KillDisk would have probably done the same) which I am waiting on now, and then I'll start off a DVD of Windows 7.

I wont install anything but the diagnostic utilities, so that none of those software programs can interfere.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Clean install, then BSOD: A clock interrupt.... 0x101*

Here is my efforts so far:

Install Windows 7 from DVD (one partition, managed to escape the 100MB partition  ).
Ran Driver Verifier.
Ran the BSOD utility to gather the information.
Ran and saved the Performance Monitor report.
Then things went down hill after explorer.exe crashed while I was about to organise the files, and about 1-2 other things got terminated. I forced my computer to shut down. It wasn't something where it stopped responding, it was something where it got "terminated". I hadn't even installed any updates yet. Welcome to Stage 01.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Clean install, then BSOD: A clock interrupt.... 0x101*

The SP install failed:
Error: RPC_S_CALL_FAILED(0x800706be)

The the following two things crashed afterwards:
Self Extracting Stub has stopped working. (windows6.1-KB976932-X64.exe - SP1 install file).
Windows Explorer has stoped working (Explorer.exe) - The second time it crashed (right after each other) I couldn't do anything since explorer didn't reload.

It is fair to say that I am becoming screwed.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Clean install, then BSOD: A clock interrupt.... 0x101*

Hi - 

For info, the Driver Verifier flagged *snapman.sys* = Acronis. From post #1 -


Jay_JWLH said:


> *"A clock interrupt was not received by a secondary processor"*
> 
> I find it strange that after a clean install, I ended up with a BSOD. I only begun installing Trucrypt, Acronis True Image Home, and very little else. As it happened, I was making a usual file transfer (from a backup mounted as a drive), and coping a encrypted partition over. Then that happened.
> 
> I've had multiple BSOD's before, which is why I made the backup and started fresh again. But now would it be fair to say that the CPU is to blame? Or quite simply a lack of updates.


Acronis could be the culprit in the *0x101* BSOD.

I know there is no problem with the Windows 7 keycode, but what about the condition of the ISO? How old is it? Can you download a fresh ISO from MSDNAA?

For now . . . 

If not alrealy done, update NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT drivers - http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us

Run the Windows 7 System Update Readiness Tool - http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=914fbc5b-1fba-4bae-a7c3-d2c47c6fcffc

Then try Windows 7 SP1 install again - 
- www.update.microsoft.com
- http://support.microsoft.com/kb/976932



Run the jcgriff2 BSOD app.

Run Speccy - http://www.piriform.com/speccy
- "File" | "Publish Snapshot" | Paste URL into your post 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Clean install, then BSOD: A clock interrupt.... 0x101*

So far I have already managed to install SP1 and all the drivers from their specific websites (Windows Update as a second resort), graphics included. All Windows Updates are installed, but I don't like using up all my Internet data usage. I saved some because I already had the SP1 standalone installer downloaded so I used that. As for the ISO, I might check the checksum if possible.

I gathered some information yesterday, as attached. I ran Prime95, and that went good for a few hours. But the next day I came back, turned the monitor on, and nothing popped up (black). The computer turned off instantly at a press of the power button, instead of the power button putting Windows into shutdown or requiring 4 seconds to cut the power.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Clean install, then BSOD: A clock interrupt.... 0x101*

Hi - 

The dump was VERIFIER_ENABLED but named no 3rd party driver.

Bugcheck = *0xfc* = an attempt was made to execute non-executable memory

This is unknown hardware failure.

Please run . . 

Speccy - http://www.piriform.com/speccy
- "File" | "Publish Snapshot" | Paste URL into your post 


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\061711-29078-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Fri Jun 17 07:21:11.719 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:19:45.108
BugCheck FC, {fffff900c010e010, c61000001774b863, fffff900c065af50, 2}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+45e8c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xFC
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xFC_VRF_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+45e8c
Bugcheck code 000000FC
Arguments fffff900`c010e010 c6100000`1774b863 fffff900`c065af50 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = F7
BiosReleaseDate = 07/18/2008
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = P35-S3
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
    [/font]
```


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Clean install, then BSOD: A clock interrupt.... 0x101*

Here is an old one:
http://speccy.piriform.com/results/jmp5Llx70MU6YPQEv57Wrde

I'll have to get a new one. Also, is it worth running Driver Verifier on everything instead?


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Clean install, then BSOD: A clock interrupt.... 0x101*

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/J81nAN5CGPzyc5qhhWLh3V1


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Clean install, then BSOD: A clock interrupt.... 0x101*

A little tinkle with the BIOS settings (specifically the FSB) seems to have put forth a change that has left my computer stable enough to use it to write this. Stress testing the CPU all night was still going hours later when I woke up. I honestly don't know what happened, but things seem to have been magically fixed. It could have been temperatures in the RAM or graphics, or it could have been a setting in both those and the CPU, but who really knows.

I'm going to have some faith and start installing/doing stuff. If things still remain good, then I can definitely mark this thread magically solved.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Clean install, then BSOD: A clock interrupt.... 0x101*

Very interesting turn of events. What did you change in BIOS re: FSB?


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Clean install, then BSOD: A clock interrupt.... 0x101*

Turned the System Memory Multiplier (SPD) down from Auto, to 2.0. Before all that I had reset the CMOS, reset it to fail-safe or optimised defaults, but it was the SPD thing that just magically did it. Sorry if I can't give you a clean logical answer on what fixed it, but some things just work out.

Now I have set it back to Auto, and have tried increasing the FSB for overclocking purposes. It worked at first, but now.... the BIOS doesn't change (so it isn't reseting itself), however in Windows the readings aren't accepted for some reason. But that is another thread.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Still BSOD-free?

I didn't see o/c in the dumps. . .

```
[font=lucida console]CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6750  @ 2.66GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666[/font]
```
Were you o/c'd when BSODs hit?

I don't know why BIOS won't retain settings - unless CMOS battery bad.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Nah, I wasn't overclocking while the blue screens were happening. I only got into that around after it was solved.

As far as I am concerned, Windows and the BIOS are on two separate pages. Because once I go back into the BIOS, the settings are still there.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f273/oc-settings-keep-resetting-582315.html


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks... I was curious because the *!sysinfo* command in Windbg did not show overclock. A recent thread where the dumps showed o/c, but OP said differently had me question the accuracy of !sysinfo - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-memory-management-and-0x0000000a-567657.html

I'm told that !sysinfo is accurate.

Regards. . .

John

`


----------

